# Balmoral and Middle Head - Wed 3rd Jan 06



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

*EDIT - The crappy weather today (Tuesday) has forced a reluctant postponement - I am hoping to make it tomorrow (Wed) instead (weather permitting). I will make a post tomorrow morning confirming whether I am heading out or not - but at this stage I will look for an 9am launch*

Is anyone up for a fish on Tuesday morning? The weather report shows light rain - which is typical for the week until Thursday - but I'm planning on going out regardless.

I am flexible on times but if there are no contrary plans I will be launching from Balmoral at 8am and then troll past the Naval wharf and up toward middle head for some jigging action. I will try for squid and if successful may head over to sow and pigs. If I have no luck on the squid I will just throw some lures around the rocks at middle head. If that fails I might jump over the side with a speargun.... :twisted:


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Dean,

Can't make the 2nd, but , I am getting my gear together. I have done a fair bit from my sea kayak, with little success ( 1 kingy at west head my best to date), however I just like being on the water and would like to pick up a feed.

Figure I could use some help on equipment and I would like to come on some trips to get my act together.

Could you give me a call sometime to discuss getting on the road.

Kind Regards,

Eric
94533261


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

no can do tomorrow.... forecast still looking ordinary.

I'm hoping for a thursday or Friday session - I'll put up a seperate post


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

*Ken *- I agree, it's definitely not worth going out early if the weather is the same as this morning. I'm off work for the next week so I am totally flexible in relation to times and days (I plan to go out a number of days this week). If the weather is like today, a later start is probably the go. What I will do is wake up (planning for a 7.30 launch as you suggest) and take a look out the window - I will then jump on-line and confirm whether I am going to brave it for 7.30 and, if the weather looks a bit dodgy, what time might be better.

*Eric *- I'm off work for a while, so why don't you decide on a day that is convenient for you and we can go for a fish and see if we can organise your equipment like you want. I'm certainly no expert, so I don't know how much assistance I can give you, but I am more than happy to share my limited knowledge with you as best I can. It would be better for you if someone else was there (people such as Ken "_Kraley_" have been doing this for a while and are far more knowledgeable and experienced than I am).

*Davey *- I'd love to tag along on your Thurs/Fri jaunt if the weather looks ok. I'll keep an eye out for your post.


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Dean - Sounds good. I will get my gear organised and see if I can line up a day to tag along. Thanks again.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

well - morning has come and it is raining 

If the weather holds to yesterday's pattern it may clear up before lunch. If it does, I will place another post prior to heading out.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok, despite the intial rain this morning it seems to have cleared up enough to venture out. I will be on the water around 1030-1100 and will be in the general vicinity of the mark on the photo below if anyone wants to catch up.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry about this - just as I am about to walk out the door I see the colour of the sky :evil: I think I'll pass...(how frustrating - I am amped to go)

Maybe try for tomorrow?

I have to get out soon!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok - this is getting ridiculous - its sunny again!

Tomorrow (Wed) - I am definitely going out! If it is raining I am just going to sit in the car reading a book and wait for it to stop. I reckon 9am seems like the typical time that the rain stops in the last 2 days, so I will be at the Balmoral carpark for 9 and see what happens from there.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Sounds like a plan deano!

This weather is nuts, but I don't care about rain atm, I just have to get onto the water.

I will be launching earlier though at 5.30am as my curfew is 9.30am at present (*insert woman with rolling pin emoticon). If i can extend I will make my way to middle head, if not i'm gonna potter around and see if I can catch something decent from the spit moorings......

If anyone would like a heads up on the weather/fishing conditions please call me on 0425 322 546

Hope to see you guys on the water.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck at the moorings Peter - please let me know how you go - I have only fished (from the shore) down near the Spit Bridge once. The action was pretty much non-stop, but everything I caught was undersized (almost exclusively squire).


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

ALL RIGHT  SUNSHINE!

I'm off now - probably be a bit earlier than 9am but if anyone else wishes to catch up I will be in the spot indicated on the map.


----------

